# Sex videos.



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

I think it is okay if a married couple make explicit videos of themselves having sex if no-one else ever sees them.
Watching them is very exciting. Are we watching porn movies when we are the 'stars'.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Trieste said:


> I think it is okay if a married couple make explicit videos of themselves having sex if no-one else ever sees them.
> Watching them is very exciting. Are we watching porn movies when we are the 'stars'.


before you do...you might want to google (not at work) homemade sex video's and see the number of leaked, stole or revenge video's out there....i bet they didn't think any one else would see their's


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

Lostinthought61 said:


> before you do...you might want to google (not at work) homemade sex video's and see the number of leaked, stole or revenge video's out there....i bet they didn't think any one else would see their's


We used a video camera and made DVD's which are kept in a place where they won't be found. I realise that I will have to destroy them some time. We don't want anyone else to see them.


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

I just looked up 'homemade sex videos' and I don't think I found one that looked genuine, they mostly seemed to be actors.
Ours are very explicit but they are two horny people who love each other and who are making love and I think they are a lot hotter than the videos that appear to be acted.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Sure, no problem at all if both agree. Sounds like fun - enjoy.

Its possible one of you might decide to post them - but that is a terrible thing to do without consent. In reality though if it happens, it will just be one of millions of videos out there - very slim odds of anyone (even yourselves) recognizing yourselves in it.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Trieste said:


> We used a video camera and made DVD's which are kept in a place where they won't be found. I realise that I will have to destroy them some time. We don't want anyone else to see them.


Hope you both don't die in a plane crash. That would be a shocking thing to come across when your kids are packing up your stuff. :surprise:


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

sokillme said:


> Hope you both don't die in a plane crash. That would be a shocking thing to come across when your kids are packing up your stuff. :surprise:


I know what you mean. I am copying the videos to a flashdrive and storing it in an office rubbish bin. The last time I tried something like this with some photos I accidently put them out with the trash!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Trieste said:


> I know what you mean. I am copying the videos to a flashdrive and storing it in an office rubbish bin. The last time I tried something like this with some photos I accidently put them out with the trash!


Just name the files, 

Mom_&_Dads_homemade_porn_you_have_been_warned.avi
Open_at_your_own_risk.avi
You_will_never_get_these_images_out_of_your_head.avi
The_stuff_of_nightmares.avi
I_hope_you_are_really_not_sick_enough_to_open_these.avi
I_raised_you_better.avi
Shut_up_Its_natural.avi
Its_how_you_were_made.avi


ha ha.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Trieste said:


> I just looked up 'homemade sex videos' and I don't think I found one that looked genuine, they mostly seemed to be actors.
> Ours are very explicit but they are two horny people who love each other and who are making love and I think they are a lot hotter than the videos that appear to be acted.


No soliciting! >

OK I am out of control. ha ha.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Trieste said:


> We used a video camera and made DVD's which are kept in a place where they won't be found. I realise that I will have to destroy them some time. We don't want anyone else to see them.


Sometimes that 'nobody' that does view them is somebody unexpected. 
Lock them in a safe with a spinning dial, a tumbler.

And make sure nobody blows open the safe and posts them on Tumblr.

And make sure if they go missing.
You do not find yourself becoming somebody's blackmale and blackfemale extortion gambit who-flicking.


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

sokillme said:


> Just name the files,
> 
> Mom_&_Dads_homemade_porn_you_have_been_warned.avi
> Open_at_your_own_risk.avi
> ...


You have made me more aware that I should get rid of any physical copies!


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> Sometimes that 'nobody' that does view them is somebody unexpected.
> Lock them in a safe with a spinning dial, a tumbler.
> 
> And make sure nobody blows open the safe and posts them on Tumblr.
> ...


Probably better to have no physical copies at all.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

sokillme said:


> No soliciting! >
> 
> OK I am out of control. ha ha.



Most porn is acted by people who are getting paid. 
I think our videos seem hotter to us because we are reminded what it felt like making them.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Keep them on a thumb-drive with bitlocker. Yes, I'm sure the CIA can break it, but a random person won't. Label it "Aunt Elma's vacation videos from Solvang Californai, 1993". 

Then the only way it gets out is if one of you decrypts it. 

Besides if you die, your kids are going to find your sex toys anyway......


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

Slartibartfast said:


> For get the plane crash. If that happens, you won't care. (But you will be envied as all get out. Even better, learn some porn production tricks, like creamy white dish liquid in a syringe.) Having them not get to the Internet is an issue. Not by accident, but because one or another puts them up. Yes, it's usually the man, doing some sort of macho display, I guess. But it has happened many times. You don't see them on real porn sites too much, because frankly, the production values just aren't too good, and even more frankly, the talent often isn't as fetching as they think they are. But it's real easy to find stills that are clearly women posing playfully for husbands or boyfriends, and hubby just couldn't resist showing them off. I'm sure they never expected to end up on the Web.
> 
> Otherwise, enjoy them while you can. There will come a day when your latest epic just looks ridiculous. So, don't delete the early ones prematurely.


I am not about to rule out the plane crash and I do care what happens to our videos. (a lot more now as a result of everyones helpful comments.)
We didn't need any movie making enhancements, there was plenty of creamy white liquid because, the simple fact is, I found making these videos very exciting. It was fun.
But I don't want them preserved for posterity!!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My sister has instructions to collect my phone, Ipad and laptop upon my untimely death so that my kids won't have to see my home porn.

They already know it's there and won't mind one bit to give my phone over to my sister if that day ever comes.


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

uhtred said:


> Keep them on a thumb-drive with bitlocker. Yes, I'm sure the CIA can break it, but a random person won't. Label it "Aunt Elma's vacation videos from Solvang Californai, 1993".
> 
> Then the only way it gets out is if one of you decrypts it.
> 
> Besides if you die, your kids are going to find your sex toys anyway......


Yeah, right....

Thanks for the thumb-drive advice. I am now aware that I need to get the security thing sorted. 
The kids might be curious about what Aunt Elma really did get up to in Solvang in 1993 though. Its a worry.


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> My sister has instructions to collect my phone, Ipad and laptop upon my untimely death so that my kids won't have to see my home porn.
> 
> They already know it's there and won't mind one bit to give my phone over to my sister if that day ever comes.


Does your sister have the same arrangement with you?
Would she use your phone do you think?


----------



## pragmaticGoddess (Nov 29, 2017)

Yes nothing wrong with them and it’s between you and your SO. You don’t require the forum’s approval to enjoy doing this. If two people in a relationship are mature enough and the marriage ends you wouldn’t have to worry about your videos becoming revenge porn.


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

I certainly want to avoid someone posting them.

It was fun making the videos and we enjoyed our starring roles in them, even if the plot lines are a bit basic. They were a good excuse to do things in the nude that we wouldn’t normally do. You also learn how you might want to improve your love making when you see yourself on the TV.
It was worth doing even if we don’t keep them. 
We are curious to know if many other couples make videos.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Trieste said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > My sister has instructions to collect my phone, Ipad and laptop upon my untimely death so that my kids won't have to see my home porn.
> ...


Yes we have the same deal although I know that she doesn't have quite the stash I have.

If I'm dead, I won't care if she uses my phone. I would think she would just put it away.

Of course then when she dies her kids might find it...I guess I'll have to give her instructions to go in and delete everything naughty from my phone and laptop if I die! Lol


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Trieste said:


> I certainly want to avoid someone posting them.
> 
> It was fun making the videos and we enjoyed our starring roles in them, even if the plot lines are a bit basic. They were a good excuse to do things in the nude that we wouldn’t normally do. You also learn how you might want to improve your love making when you see yourself on the TV.
> It was worth doing even if we don’t keep them.
> We are curious to know if many other couples make videos.


Yes lots of couples do this. Though I'm not sure that many at TAM do. 

I know most people are afraid somehow the vids or pics will end up online. But I am not worried about that. I trust everyone I've ever made pics or vids with. And even if I'm wrong, meh, whatever. I don't plan to run for public office. The only people I'm concerned about seeing any of it would be my kids, and they already know I have private stuff, it's not that I did it that would bother them but seeing your mom in home made porn would be gross for anyone. That's why the deal with my sister.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I would have to say that there would be no problem with either making or viewing the tapes privately, so long as there is a complicit trust between the two of you that the discs are to stay under lock and key and out of the hands of kids or other relatives!

Don’t do what another couple did when they used the discs they had made as a visual aid in their bedroom DVD!

They fell asleep with the disc in the DVD player, woke up late rushing for work; and their adolescent kids got an unexpected educational eyeful when they came home from school and turned the bedroom TV on!*


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

My wife and I have made a few sexually explicit videos and haven't posted them anywhere.

That said with shared consent we have posted some of our sexually explicit photography on more than one website. With our faces above our lips not shown, ambiguous backgrounds and with all EXIF data being removed from the jpg's.

At the end of the day though if through some misadventure out of our control (stolen computer etc) and all of our stuff gets out there and is identifiable. As discussed we're not going to lose sleep over it. Since all people will learn is that like many others my wife and I, enjoy sex and share or have shared a pretty hot non-vanilla sexual relationship.

As to the kids family etc when we drop dead, all of that stuff is marked with plenty of warnings and explanations in succeeding folders. So if someone is fool enough to ignore such warnings that's on them for looking.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

I doubt you could get anybody to watch genuine home made stuff anyway.

Consider how many hot young girls there are out there trying to get eyes on their sex videos. There are petabytes of material being added every day.

You couldn't get anyone to watch your home made stuff if you tried.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Not everyone is looking for very attractive people in porn, some want to see genuine un-acted passion.

Nothing wrong with either, tastes vary, and there is an enormous supply.



WilliamM said:


> I doubt you could get anybody to watch genuine home made stuff anyway.
> 
> Consider how many hot young girls there are out there trying to get eyes on their sex videos. There are petabytes of material being added every day.
> 
> You couldn't get anyone to watch your home made stuff if you tried.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

congrats on you good sex life. Nice to see this on the board every once in a while.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

I think its actually a very healthy and exciting thing to do. The chances of you both dropping dead at the same time are minuscule compared to couples losing attraction to each other because sex is lame. Make sensible precautions and live life to the full.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

WilliamM said:


> I doubt you could get anybody to watch genuine home made stuff anyway.
> 
> Consider how many hot young girls there are out there trying to get eyes on their sex videos. There are petabytes of material being added every day.
> 
> You couldn't get anyone to watch your home made stuff if you tried.


This is an odd take on things. But I would have to say that I completely disagree. There are lots of sites that are nothing but genuine home made stuff. 

If you think people only watch the type of porn with actors, you must not be up to speed with what is going on.

Then there is Fetlife which is all about people putting up their own porn and then everyone looking at each other's stuff. There are people of every shape, size, age, color, orientation and kink possible showing off their home porn to other kinksters on the site...and begging each other for more, more, more.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

sokillme said:


> Just name the files,
> 
> Mom_&_Dads_homemade_porn_you_have_been_warned.avi
> Open_at_your_own_risk.avi
> ...


Sokillme, you forgot one title Welcome_to_the_world_of_therapy.avi 

This reminded me when i lost my dad in his 80's mind you i was the lucky child that had to find all of his sex toys, condoms, and viagra....some things you can't unsee....i don't know what is worse finding them (one thing i had to look up because i didn't know what it was) or realizing that your dad had a better sex life than me. :frown2:


----------



## Rhubarb (Dec 1, 2017)

Of course you don't want them to get out, but there are are a lot more scandalous things than a husband and wife having sex.


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

sokillme said:


> congrats on you good sex life. Nice to see this on the board every once in a while.


Thank-you for saying that, I appreciate it. It made me stop and think. No marriage is anywhere near perfect but you have reminded me that we have a lot to be thankful for.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

My late wife and I made a few. After she passed & I was going though things, I found them. I felt I could not keep/watch them.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 1, 2017)

Buy an Apricorn Aegis Padlock 3 USB external hard drive. It hold a terrabyte of data. You set a password that other people won't likely guess. It encrypts everything you write to it. If someone tries a whole lot of passwords trying to guess after several wrong guesses it makes you wait to guess again, and eventually it will "lose" the encryption key if too many wrong guesses. Store your files that you don't want anyone to access on this drive.

There is also a software solution called Cryptainer PE, that creates a virtual encrypted drive on your computers hard disk. Works the same way. The virtual drive can be up to 50 GB.

I have used both of these to store private financial files and they work great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Windows now has "bitlocker" that you can use on any USB drive (including large disks). The encryption is good enough for something like this. Just right-click on the drive and select "bit locker". 





Edmund said:


> Buy an Apricorn Aegis Padlock 3 USB external hard drive. It hold a terrabyte of data. You set a password that other people won't likely guess. It encrypts everything you write to it. If someone tries a whole lot of passwords trying to guess after several wrong guesses it makes you wait to guess again, and eventually it will "lose" the encryption key if too many wrong guesses. Store your files that you don't want anyone to access on this drive.
> 
> There is also a software solution called Cryptainer PE, that creates a virtual encrypted drive on your computers hard disk. Works the same way. The virtual drive can be up to 50 GB.
> 
> ...


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Faithful Wife said:


> This is an odd take on things. But I would have to say that I completely disagree. There are lots of sites that are nothing but genuine home made stuff.
> 
> If you think people only watch the type of porn with actors, you must not be up to speed with what is going on.
> 
> Then there is Fetlife which is all about people putting up their own porn and then everyone looking at each other's stuff. There are people of every shape, size, age, color, orientation and kink possible showing off their home porn to other kinksters on the site...and begging each other for more, more, more.


All I watch (and rarely, at that) is amateur porn. I have zero interest in staged or professionally done stuff.

For most people, acting/faking just isn't exciting. To me, it's not about what someone looks like (within reason) - it's about genuine passion and interest.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

You could always video wearing simple masks and when away staying in a hotel to avoid the "That's in Mum & Dad's bedroom" should the film stray.
Going back a few years, may wife complained that with doggy, she did not get the visual thrill that I would, so we would connect a video camera to a TV so we could watch ourselves and get a view my wife would not be otherwise able to see.


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

alexm said:


> All I watch (and rarely, at that) is amateur porn. I have zero interest in staged or professionally done stuff.
> 
> For most people, acting/faking just isn't exciting. To me, it's not about what someone looks like (within reason) - it's about genuine passion and interest.



I agree completely. We feel the same way about actors performing sex. It is not the same as genuine couples making love.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Trieste said:


> I agree completely. We feel the same way about actors performing sex. It is not the same as genuine couples making love.


On the other side, few common mortals have video equipment or producing skills that approaches even the lowest bottom feeder p0rn producer... 

Mostly skills and time, TBH. Tools are better now but single camera recording of an action scene is difficult at best with both people, ehem, occupied, and no feedback.

The end result is hours of raw video nobody will ever watch vs tastefully recorded, carefully edited video that people will watch.


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

john117 said:


> On the other side, few common mortals have video equipment or producing skills that approaches even the lowest bottom feeder p0rn producer...
> 
> Mostly skills and time, TBH. Tools are better now but single camera recording of an action scene is difficult at best with both people, ehem, occupied, and no feedback.
> 
> The end result is hours of raw video nobody will ever watch vs tastefully recorded, carefully edited video that people will watch.


While it is true that modern video production values are away ahead of anything amatuers can do it still possible to get good action shots and to use different camera positions each time. 
It does mean having to do it quite a few times over a period of time but it is something you will be doing anyway. I didn't mind re-doing scenes on later occasions. 
We did edit the videos but they weren't always tastseful in that sense and our intention is that no-one else will watch.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

john117 said:


> Trieste said:
> 
> 
> > I agree completely. We feel the same way about actors performing sex. It is not the same as genuine couples making love.
> ...


You just haven't seen the good amateur stuff. People use go pros and do edit their clips. It's a whole new world out there.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Trieste said:


> I think it is okay if a married couple make explicit videos of themselves having sex if no-one else ever sees them.
> Watching them is very exciting. Are we watching porn movies when we are the 'stars'.


Is it OK? Sure. Grown-ups can engage in whatever consensual kink makes them happy.

It is risky though. It's just one of those things that can go wrong. The kids could stumble across them. A hacker could get to them. The could be stolen. A disgruntled spouse could abuse them. Is the upside worth the risk? My wife and I have never though so, but everyone's pros and cons list is weighted differently.

If it were me, I'd store them as video files in a VeraCrypt folder to which only the wife and I had the password. If you wanted to double lock it, you could store them in a VeraCrypt file in a VeraCrypt file with you having the password to one and your spouse having the password to the other.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We have photos, but no videos (my ex and I did make some, though, which we destroyed when we split). I'm not worried if someone else sees them - everybody has seen someone naked, and most people have seen porn or someone having sex. There's nothing new, there! Even if you have kids or family that finds them, they'll almost certainly stop as soon as they realized it's you! (The "Yuk!" factor.) No big deal, IMO. Only if it's with someone other than your spouse without their consent, or something that could be used against you due to being illegal or unethical would it matter - and that shouldn't be recorded if you're doing those things, anyway!

So, OP, enjoy! Maybe encrypt or password protect the storage medium or files, and it should be quite safe.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

Trieste said:


> Thank-you for saying that, I appreciate it. It made me stop and think. No marriage is anywhere near perfect but you have reminded me that we have a lot to be thankful for.


It's nice to see a healthy attitude and a couple happy with their sex life here on TAM. Unfortunately, we here all to often about the folks in bad spots in their marriages. Awesome attitude! 


"Besides if you die, your kids are going to find your sex toys anyway......"

Lord have mercy on their souls. Lol.
That's gonna be some exspensive therapy!
Lol.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ey? Sex Videos? Meh...

Just get a mirror, or three...


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Trieste said:


> ...It made me stop and think. No marriage is anywhere near perfect but you have reminded me that we have a lot to be thankful for.


THAT is all you need to keep your marriage strong, just be sure and share what you have to be thankful for with your husband.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Whatever a husband and wife mutually agree on pertaining to what is okay in the bedroom is their choice and acceptable. If she is for filming the two of you having sex then by all means go for it.


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

I agree I don't see anything wrong with it...


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

Volunteer86 said:


> I agree I don't see anything wrong with it...


I appreciate all the encouraging comments here and I have been reminded of how careful we must be to keep our images private.

We are happy that our children know that we enjoy sex, and that they were conceived in love with very passionate intent, but they don't need to see the video.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

sokillme said:


> Hope you both don't die in a plane crash. That would be a shocking thing to come across when your kids are packing up your stuff. :surprise:


If my parents would have died in a plane crash and later I came across their self-made "home videos", I would have no interest to continue watching and simply conclude that they had a pretty active sex-life. It would not cause me to think less of them.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Trieste said:


> I appreciate all the encouraging comments here and I have been reminded of how careful we must be to keep our images private.
> 
> We are happy that our children know that we enjoy sex, and that they were conceived in love with very passionate intent, but they don't need to see the video.


As soon as they knew what the video was about, they would turn it off and as they were discarding it, one of the kids would smile and say "Mom and dad must have had quite a sex life". That would be the end of the story. There should be no shame at all for a married couple enjoying a fun and creative sex life together.


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

Steve1000 said:


> As soon as they knew what the video was about, they would turn it off and as they were discarding it, one of the kids would smile and say "Mom and dad must have had quite a sex life". That would be the end of the story. There should be no shame at all for a married couple enjoying a fun and creative sex life together.


The funny thing is that the kids love a photo of us that was taken one Sunday morning as we arrived at church after spending a wonderful hour conceiving the oldest one. Everyone else likes it too; you can read it all over us.

It seems that people like to see a young couple in love and looking silly as... 
We've all been there!


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

sokillme said:


> Just name the files,
> 
> Mom_&_Dads_homemade_porn_you_have_been_warned.avi
> Open_at_your_own_risk.avi
> ...


You made me laugh out loud!!


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Araucaria said:


> You made me laugh out loud!!




Left out:

Birds_and_Bees_mom _and_dads_knees.avi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

By the way, if you're using a GoPro type device, remember they like lots of natural light. A romantic candlelight scene isn't likely to work as well. Our lab high speed video capture uses cameras that cost a few times what a GoPro goes but the results are amazing even in normal lighting. Experiment a bit to see what works best. A higher end point and shoot camera with large sensor (expensive) or a micro 4/3 Panasonic GX should work a lot better but at twice the cost. 

As pointed out earlier, new stuff is actually pretty good. A bit pricey but good.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Personally I wouldn't discuss my sex life and a requirement for high speed cameras in the same paragraph :wink2:





john117 said:


> By the way, if you're using a GoPro type device, remember they like lots of natural light. A romantic candlelight scene isn't likely to work as well. Our lab high speed video capture uses cameras that cost a few times what a GoPro goes but the results are amazing even in normal lighting. Experiment a bit to see what works best. A higher end point and shoot camera with large sensor (expensive) or a micro 4/3 Panasonic GX should work a lot better but at twice the cost.
> 
> As pointed out earlier, new stuff is actually pretty good. A bit pricey but good.


----------

